# Rambler



## Jay81 (Sep 29, 2018)

Believe this to be from the 1920s, but would like to nail down an exact year if possible. It's a Rambler, and I see what appears to say Pope on whats left of the seat tube decal. 
I'm assuming Westfield built.
Serial number appears to be L12935.
2 piece crank.

Didn't like the location of the battery tube, so after taking the pics, I ended up relocating it to the middle bar, below the tank.


----------



## dave the wave (Sep 29, 2018)

maybe mid teen's 1916-19


----------



## mazdaflyer (Sep 30, 2018)

Th “L” might indicate 1920.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shoe3 (Sep 30, 2018)

Man what a cool Rambler, never have seen a Rambler this late, so sweet!


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Oct 6, 2018)

An example of a Columbia, with alternate location for battery canister.

I believe Rambler was once a Jeff Gorman product; there was a big lawsuit against a Pope.


----------



## Jay81 (Oct 17, 2018)

@MrColumbia what are your thoughts as to manufacturer, I believe either Pope or Westfield, and the year it was built? 
I think I remember reading that Westfield bought out Pope, but I can't remember when. Seems it was around or just after the turn of the century.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Oct 17, 2018)

Col. Pope lived until 1909, the company went through various bankruptcy and re-orgs.  Westfield was a successor company. If you have a 1920 date, then it would probably be a Westfield, perhaps with a Pope decal.  Westfield even had a “Pope” model bike.


----------



## Jay81 (Jun 16, 2019)

So, I just stumbled on this, while looking at a thread about Indian bicycles. I had never seen bearing cups like these before, but apparently some Indians had them. Then I noticed the fork looks the same, as well as the fluted end of the middle bar, where it meets the down tube. Pretty cool.

My Rambler:




1916 Indian:


----------

